# Tired Piranha?



## michelleb (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,
I have an 18 year old red belly who just recently has been resting on the bottom of the tank. He swims around for about 5 minutes normally, then just sinks and rests on the gravel. He's been eating well. Although I do have to give him pieces he can easily swallow because anything too big he just carries around in his jaws.

The water params are good, about 6.8 ph, ammonia is 0. Temp is about 79 degrees. I don't know the nitrate levels. I've added some salt to the tank. He's not breathing heavy. I noticed his eyes are slighty cloudy, but maybe that could be old age? I do have problems with the ph dropping suddenly, so I added a small piece of limestone and check the ph daily. I've just never seen him rest on the bottom before. I didn't want to try any antibiotics yet. Any advice on what to do for him next?

Thanks for your help,
Michelle


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow thats one old piranha, how big is it?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As long as he is eating a couple times a week I would not worry much. The cloudy eye is probably from the pH drop you had. Just like ammonia can burn so can acidity if the drop is substantial. The limestone will help stabilize your pH.


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> As long as he is eating a couple times a week I would not worry much. The cloudy eye is probably from the pH drop you had. Just like ammonia can burn so can acidity if the drop is substantial. The limestone will help stabilize your pH.


----------



## michelleb (Nov 25, 2007)

viralmouser said:


> As long as he is eating a couple times a week I would not worry much. The cloudy eye is probably from the pH drop you had. Just like ammonia can burn so can acidity if the drop is substantial. The limestone will help stabilize your pH.











[/quote]

Thanks! He seems to be doing a little better. To answer the post above, he's a little over 8 inches.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I have never heard of an 18 year old piranha, i thought they only lived to about 12-13 years.

Did you have him since he was a small ???


----------



## michelleb (Nov 25, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> I have never heard of an 18 year old piranha, i thought they only lived to about 12-13 years.
> 
> Did you have him since he was a small ???


He was about an inch long when I got him, back in 1990. 
I've heard that they can live 25 - 30 years.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Any pics Michelle, of the red belly that is







. Really would like to see.


----------



## michelleb (Nov 25, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Any pics Michelle, of the red belly that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres a pic. Taken a few months ago. He's doing ok. Still resting on bottom of tank, but gets active when I feed him. So, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

18 years old? That's amazing! How big is he?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan, as stated above.... He is a lil over 8 inches.


----------



## michelleb (Nov 25, 2007)

Alas, my fish is still resting on the bottom of the tank. All I can assume is that his swim bladder is shot. I've tried treating him with salt. I finally persuaded him to eat some peas. (after many attempts of hiding the pea in hamburger and he just spits the pea out) I was ready to risk hand feeding him some peas when he finally ate one if I dropped it right in front of his mouth. I am currently treating him with melafix, because when he crashes down onto the gravel he is starting to tear up his lower fins. Poor guy. I am almost tempted to put my mouth to his and blow so that he can float again!! No, I wouldn't try that..... yet.. Does anybody have any other suggestions for me to try? He doesn't seem to be suffering any... I can tell he wants to swim around and he tries, but crashes down after a few laps. I hate seeing him this way. His water parameters are all good.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

michelleb said:


> Alas, my fish is still resting on the bottom of the tank. All I can assume is that his swim bladder is shot. I've tried treating him with salt. I finally persuaded him to eat some peas. (after many attempts of hiding the pea in hamburger and he just spits the pea out) I was ready to risk hand feeding him some peas when he finally ate one if I dropped it right in front of his mouth. I am currently treating him with melafix, because when he crashes down onto the gravel he is starting to tear up his lower fins. Poor guy. I am almost tempted to put my mouth to his and blow so that he can float again!! No, I wouldn't try that..... yet.. Does anybody have any other suggestions for me to try? He doesn't seem to be suffering any... I can tell he wants to swim around and he tries, but crashes down after a few laps. I hate seeing him this way. His water parameters are all good.


Im pretty sure just like elderly humans, piranhas get less active as they get to the old age. Maybe only a few laps is all he can take at this age.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

that is amazing they live that long.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

after reading his age, he looks like a cute lil old man to me... I dont mean to sound pessimistic, but it's probably in the end stages of life. 18 yrs. is a long run. kudos to you for caring for it into it's golden years...


----------



## michelleb (Nov 25, 2007)

mykil73g said:


> after reading his age, he looks like a cute lil old man to me... I dont mean to sound pessimistic, but it's probably in the end stages of life. 18 yrs. is a long run. kudos to you for caring for it into it's golden years...


Thank you for the kind words. Yeah, if only I could put little floaties on his fins to help him float again.







He's doing good, still eating good.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

michelleb said:


> after reading his age, he looks like a cute lil old man to me... I dont mean to sound pessimistic, but it's probably in the end stages of life. 18 yrs. is a long run. kudos to you for caring for it into it's golden years...


Thank you for the kind words. Yeah, if only I could put little floaties on his fins to help him float again.







He's doing good, still eating good.
[/quote]

hahaha... that would be awesome! Best of luck to you...


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

i would try to add some vitamines to his food but don't overdose it...amazing that you have him so long!


----------

